# SANBORN MAPS FROM EDRNET



## PhilaBottles (Sep 19, 2006)

ok, i figured out how to get sanborn maps from EDRNET.COM ...

 you call, they set you up with an account free of charge.

 you get a user name and password. you seach their database of Sanborn maps, which they claim to have the copyrights of...THATS WHAT I GOT OUT OF IT.

 its $55 per search and it comes to a total of $135 for the maps and the search. 

 does anyone think these prices are high? the lady i talked to said you usally get the sanborns for a city block or two depending on the area. 

 anyone can set up an account...it just seems a little odd to me.

 Matt.


----------



## Marko (Sep 19, 2006)

That does seem high. From what their website says, some of the maps id dumps, privys, cisterns etc. I guess it would be worth it if your area had a lot of these marked on it.

 JGUIS mentioned something about them in another post. Might do a search and IM him. I left a response for him on the post, but have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds kind of fishy to me. The Ohio Sanborn maps are listed on the Ohio database research site and they're free.


----------



## atdadump (Sep 19, 2006)

Matt

        I have access to Sanborn Maps from Pennsylvania "where they were available"
  I spent hours downloading these for someone here in the bottle groups from around Phila . I believe his name was Chris.. The earliest maps were dated 1916 and there's about 300 maps for each of about six volumes. It most likely wouldn't be of very much help for you since the date is so far past the 1900's. If there are older maps I have no knowledge of them. These maps are sometimes loaned from other libraries. The ones I downloaded are on micro film.

                               Atdadump


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 19, 2006)

Those prices do seem too high. I get mine for free at the Penn State library in State College, PA. They are on microfilms though so it gets confusing reeling through each slide and trying to see what part of town you are looking at. The earliest I have printed was from the 1870s but my friend got one from the 1860s of his town. From the sounds of it, there are many different places you can find these maps. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2006)

Not really all that high. If you check with the Sanborn Map Co. Inc you will find that $135 is a bargan. 

 Some historical societies and city halls have them for real cheap. if you went to colledge you can borrow copies through the library.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 19, 2006)

I go through OPLIN (Ohio Public Library somethin', somethin')  All you need is a library card.  I would check it for your state.


----------



## atdadump (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Bottleman

     Whats the earliest date you can find from Phila. I'm curious to see if the maps are different. I got mine from Kutztown EDU


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 19, 2006)

Atdadump, next time I go up there I will check for you. I am not sure when that will be but I will make a note to myself so I donâ€™t forget.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Marko (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a link to show who has the maps in your area, and what cities/towns are included. Looks like college libraries have the majority of them.

http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/EART/sanbul.html


----------



## Marko (Sep 20, 2006)

.....AND, if anyone can figure out how to find an old map of Villa Park, Lombard, or Glen Ellyn in Illinois, I would really appreciate it. I can't find out how to find them on the Library of Congress web site.


----------



## bttlmark (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for that link Marko


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 22, 2006)

Many colleges & some library systems will have access to the digital versions. But typically only for the state they are in.

 If you're near an architecture school, they always have them.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 23, 2006)

architecture schools have them?!?!? where at? meaning... what part of the libraries?

 Matt


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 23, 2006)

Go to the library of the architecture school. Ask the librarian.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't know why some of you are paying for Sanborn Maps...They're available online in .pdf format here:

http://sanborn.umi.com/


  For free!

  Username: Residence
  Password: Welcome

  HTH,

  Rick


----------



## Dugbottles (Sep 1, 2012)

*Happy Birthday  atdadump Keep Smilin**g  *


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow thats a blast from the past!  Here's a picture of my Sanborn Map, it only cost 40 bucks!

 Tom


----------



## sithfett (Sep 21, 2012)

This Sanborn login doesn't work.  Nor is it clear how to access anything on the site, or how to register.  Help?


----------



## olddog21 (Sep 21, 2012)

I just did a search for sanborne maps for pennsylvania and got Into Penn State's library. They had Pennsylvania maps readily available. Allentown maps went back to 1885. Just a quick search to find that map. No pass word needed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGS CHESCO
> 
> Wow thats a blast from the past!  Here's a picture of my Sanborn Map, it only cost 40 bucks!
> 
> Tom


 
 yep  the best map out there []


----------



## sithfett (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep, saw that the first time.  Clever.  Thanks for the reiteration though.


----------



## sithfett (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks olddog.  Will try that forsure.  Cheers


----------

